# Turf - legal to burn in Dublin?



## CN624 (14 Nov 2007)

Does anyone now if there are legal issues with burning turf in Dublin? I think there was legislation brought in during the smog period to ban certain fuels? Not sure if it still applies or is enforced? 

P.s I'm talking about handcut turf and not [SIZE=-1]Bord na Móna Peat Briquettes.[/SIZE]


----------



## demoivre (14 Nov 2007)

You can burn it on two counts. See  this thread.


----------



## lornfile (15 Jan 2008)

I've just read that it's not, because of conservation restrictions.


----------



## ajapale (15 Jan 2008)

Turf complies with the Clean Air Act 1990.



ajapale said:


> For the purposes of the air pollution acts Peat Briquettes, Turf and Timber Blocks are considered to comply with the act.





ajapale said:


> The act bans the marketing, distribution and sale of smokey coal in Smoke Control Areas. It does not ban the burning of such coal.
> 
> In fairness Mary Harney's leglislation of 1990 has been effective in eliminating the smokey coal induced smogs in Dublin and other east coast towns.
> 
> Whether it has had any effect on the West Coast Cities and towns is a moot point as the prevailing westerly winds never (or very rarely) allow the thermal inversions which led the the smogs in the east coast.






lornfile said:


> I've just read that it's not, because of conservation restrictions.


Lornfile, This statement is not correct. Can you let us know where you read it?


----------



## lornfile (16 Jan 2008)

I need to look back through the info I looked at over the last two or three days.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2008)

demoivre said:


> You can burn it on two counts. See  this thread.


What two counts?  That thread doesn't seem to mention them.


----------



## bartbridge (16 Jan 2008)

There's regulations about the use of certain fuels in Dublin, Cork and most main Irish cities under the Air Pollution Act, not sure of the ins and outs but you might find something on the dept of environment website?


----------



## ajapale (16 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What two counts? That thread doesn't seem to mention them.


 
Although not explicitly mentioned in the thread the two counts (two sides of the same coin) are as follows:
1)The _distribution, marketing and sale_ of Turf, Peat Briquettes and timber blocks is explicitly allowed under the terms of the CA Act 1990.
2)There is no ban on the _burning_ of any solid fuel ( including smokey bituminous coal, Turf, Briquettes etc) in the smoke control areas.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2008)

Thanks for clarifying that _ajapale_.


----------

